# Full First round Mock



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

This is a very early look and I am not including any of the internationals as I have not seen any of them yet. Also Im hearing Bosh will stay for at least one more year. Will add comments and international players in future posts. 

1. Cle- L.James
2. Den - C.Anthony
3 .Mem- J.Hayes
4. Tor- E.Okefor (Uconn)
5. Chi- M.Sweetney (dont see fizer around next year)
6. Miami- L.Ridnour
7. LAC- T.Ford
8. Atl- R.Gaines
9. Sea- K.Hinrich
10. NY- D.Wade
11. GS-C.Thomas
12. Was-R.Rickiert
13. Hou-D.Rice
14. Orl- K.Perkins
15. Mil- R.Paulding
16.NO- J.Howard
17.Pho- B.Gordon
18. LA- N.Collison
19. Phi- C. Kaman
20. Bos- T. Bell
21. Utah-M. Austin
22. Minn-K. Korver
23. Por- R. Blackshear
24. NJ-J. Beasley
25. IND-M. Morandias
26. SA-D. West
27. SAC-J. Howard
28. Det- S. Blake
29. Dal- R. Douglas


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't get it. What's the point of coming up with a mock, when you don't know the order, have no idea which underclassmen are going to declare and chose not to include the internationals? Also, there are a few mistakes, like if Memphis gets the pick you say they do, it's going to Detroit for example. I just don't get the point.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lakers pick*

and if the Lakers draft Nick Collison I am going to hunt Mitch Kupchak down.

That's the kind of draft pick that will make me turn off the draft and start watching hockey or NFL Europe or figure skating.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Plus, Memphis, Sacramento, Houston, and some other teams don't own their draft picks this year.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers pick*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> and if the Lakers draft Nick Collison I am going to hunt Mitch Kupchak down.
> 
> That's the kind of draft pick that will make me turn off the draft and start watching hockey or NFL Europe or figure skating.


Why is that? What is the reasoning? Collison is a solid player and would be a good bench player since Madsen will likely be out after this year if I am not mistaken. Just curious.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Reasoning*

The Lakers have to draft someone who at least has the potential to be a legit NBA player down the road. Drafting Madsen or a guy like Collison is getting a player who's pretty much as good as he is going to get. Collison may play hard at Kansas but Kansas State doesn't throw guys like Webber, Rasheed, and Garnett at him. I usually can't stand Kansas players but I wouldn't mind it if the Lakers took Hinrich.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I see what you are saying but Collison is a better than Madsen. He can step out and hit the three but then the next game he'll score 20 points and grab 20 rebounds. Fundamentally he's much more sound than the Mad Dog. Plus, I'm sure he can dance better to. There really isn't much to do in Lawerence. 

Getting back to the topic. I remember hearing a lot of the NBA players talking about Collison over the summer when he played on the USA Dream IVZXII (or whatever team it was). They said he was one of the best post players they've seen at the collegiate level. Granted that team stunk it up in Indy but that is a huge compliment none the less. 

I don't know if this will hurt or help my arguement, but Collison averaged 16.75 ppg, 11.25 rpg, 1.8 bpg and shot 47.7% from the floor against ranked opponents. 

Does this mean you won't be selecting him in your mock draft game?


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

I agree Collision is a solid player who could step in right away and get minutes even on the Lakers, as far as the draft order and each teams picks I use NBAdraft.net and even though its early I always set up a mock draft and re-evaluate it over time.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Reasoning*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> The Lakers have to draft someone who at least has the potential to be a legit NBA player down the road. Drafting Madsen or a guy like Collison is getting a player who's pretty much as good as he is going to get. Collison may play hard at Kansas but Kansas State doesn't throw guys like Webber, Rasheed, and Garnett at him. I usually can't stand Kansas players but I wouldn't mind it if the Lakers took Hinrich.


if the lakers were fortunate enough to have collison on the board when they pick,which they wont ,he would be a great pick.the first day he stepped on the staples center floor he would be the 3rd best player on that team(not sure how much of a compliment that is).it amazes me that people can watch this kid play and not see the talent level.any comparisons to mark madsen are rediculous.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Sik'z Mock Draft...*

1. Cleveland - LeBron James
2. Denver - Carmelo Anthony
3. Memphis - Darko Milicic
4. Toronto - Chris Bosh
5. Chicago - Jarvis Hayes
6. Miami - Emeka Okafor
7. LA Clippers - Chris Kaman
8. Atlanta - Reece Gaines
9. New York - Anderson Varejao
10. Seattle - T.J. Ford
11. Golden State - Sofoklis Schortsianitis
12. Washington - Rick Rickert
13. Houston - Mike Sweetney
14. Orlando - Luke Ridnour
15. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich
16. New Orleans - Dwayne Wade
17. Phoenix - Kendrick Perkins
18. LA Lakers - Darius Rice
19. Philadelphia - Troy Bell
20. Boston - Nick Collison
21. Utah - David West
22. Minnesota - Rickey Paulding
23. Portland - Zarko Cabarkapa
24. New Jersey - Ben Gordon
25. Indiana - Marcus Banks
26. San Antonio - Mario Austin
27. Sacramento - Steve Blake
28. Detroit - Josh Howard
29. Dallas - Brian Cook


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> 1. Cleveland - LeBron James
> 2. Denver - Carmelo Anthony
> 3. Memphis - Darko Milicic


I think it's a given that Milicic will go ahead of Anthony.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> 1. Cleveland - LeBron James
> 2. Denver - Carmelo Anthony
> 3. Memphis - Darko Milicic
> ...



your taking anthony over darko?,your brave.i like this mock better than the original one on this thread,i dont like hayes that high,i would much rather dwayne wade up there.for my sonics i want hinrich and with the bucks pick(to seattle)mario austin.the collison pick to boston,although i think its too low for him,would be perfect situation for him and the celts,i have always thought of nick as a poor mans kevin mchale.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> 1. Cleveland - LeBron James
> 2. Denver - Carmelo Anthony
> 3. Memphis - Darko Milicic
> ...


If I was to predict the draft with the current draft order (worst to first) I think it would be:

1) CLE - Lebron

The fact that Lebron is playing at home will guarantee more fans and less pressure for Lebron. If Cleveland doesn't pick Lebron expect Cleveland fans to vote for this team's extinction.

2) DEN - Darko

Darko is such an amazing talent that he will not go beyond #2. If Darko goes to Denver expect Hilario to move to 5 and Skit to 3. An all international front court.

3) MEM (Pick goes to DET) - Melo

With Hamilton declaring himself a FA, Detroit will need a replacement at 3. Anthony should replace Hamilton's scoring and more. Detroit should be a powerhouse for years to come with Wallace (defender/rebounder) and Anthony (scorer)...sound similar? Add one more scorer/ballhandler and they could be champions. 

4) TOR - Kaman

With the 3 and 2 all filled (Carter, Mo Pete, Murray, and Lenard) the Raps will be looking for a post presence or a PG. The recent experiment of Carter playing PG might indicate that they are trying to free space at 3 to add another scorer (the Raps biggest problem). But in the end the hole at 5 needs to be covered badly and the best 5 in this year's draft is Chris Kaman or expect another GG draft day trade.

5) CHI - Varejao

The Bulls will still continue to experiment with J Will so they will not draft a PG. SG will be filled by Rose and don't anticipate a trade with him anytime soon. At 5 and 4 are Chandler, Curry, and Marshall. Curry might be moved but with his recent improvement in play that might cost an outcry in Chicago unless they get a star quality player. So that leaves the 3. The best 3 left in the draft is Jarvis Hayes or Varejao. In the end, if Varejao is like Drew Gooden and with Drew's incredible improvement since moving to the East Krause will be very tempted to pick him.

6) Miami - Bosh

The 3 and 2 are covered with Butler and Jones. The biggest problem in Miami is their at the point and lack of post presence. Since Riley loves experienced players it would be hard to see him draft and start a rookie point. That leaves the post...and they should get a gem here...Bosh. 

7) L.A. Clips - Reece Gaines

With almost all of their starters gone due to FA (I think they will try to keep Odom) every starting position needs to be replaced. Wilcox and Ely should step into the 5 and 4. If they keep Odom he should be their 3. That leaves a spot for the 1 and 2. With Gaines having the ability to play both positions why pass on that?

8) Atlanta - Rickert

With Reef or Glenn on the move in the summer a replacement at the 3 or 4 is needed. The Hawks traded away a player by the name of Gasol whose scouting reports at the time seem to similar to Rickert's. Rickert would fill their need for a 3 or 4.

9) New York - Chris Thomas

The Knick's biggest problem is at their point. In my opinion the best point available if he declares is Chris Thomas. With McDyess coming back and hopefully healthy the Knicks should be a playoff team next year.

10) Seattle - Ridnour

The Sonics need a Point with Payton gone. They have the 3 and 2 setup for the future with Allen and Lewis. They also need a post presence but with Nate running the show he might convince management that having a solid point is more important. Ridnour should be a solid choice.

11) Golden State - TJ Ford

GS is bascially set for the future at 3 and 2. Arenas might leave but the Warriors are desperately trying to unload cap space to keep him. If they cannot unload Fortson expect somesort of buyout. The 4 should be set with Murphy or if they feel Dunleavy is ready to move into the 3, Jamison will move back to the 4. Dampier's contract will make them play him especially when it seems no other team wants him. In case they cannot keep Arenas watch for the Warriors to choose a PG.

12) Washington - Jarvis Hayes

Jordan is gone. Stackhouse might also be. It doensn't matter the Wiz need to replace Jordan's scoring. Hayes might be the answer.

13) Houston - Mike Sweetney

With Yao set at 5 and Francis and Mobley at the 1 and 2 the biggest gap should be at 3 and 4. I don't know if the experiment with Griffin will continue but if it does Griffin should stay at the 4. With Hayes gone the Rockets will pick a 4. Sweetney should help relieve some pressure off of Yao. The Rockets will be able to switch between Sweetney, Griffin, Taylor, and Rice at the forward positions...not bad rotation.

14) Orlando - Okafor

This team still needs a post presence even with Gooden. PG shouldn't be a desperate need since TMac has ballhandling ability. Their pick will be between Sofoklis and Okafor. Okafor should be more NBA ready than Sofoklis. If he declares and is still available watch for the Magic to pick him since they need size and more importantly post defence intimidation.

15) MIL - Collison

Payton will be resigned. D Mas and Redd will rotate the 2 with Thomas at 3 if they don't unload him. Knowing Karl, doing something now is more important than doing something in the future. The Bucks need a 4 or 5 badly and a trade involving Cassell should help them in that department. If it doesn't watch the Bucks to select Collison.

16) NO - Sofoklis 

With Mashburn at 3 and Davis at 1 those spots are secured. The experiment with Magloire looks as if it is going to plan and PJ Brown has been nothing less than consistent. New Orleans might seek a change at 2 with Wesley but honestly there is no need for radical change with their starting lineup. They don't need another PG since they have Kenny Anderson. So they might elect for the future and although Magloire and Brown look good Traylor backing them up doesn't so they should elect for a back up post presence by the name of Sofoklis.

17) PHO - Perkins

The Suns are basically set at every position besides for the 5. They will need a big man and if Perkins declares he should be their pick if he is still available. Also, with the success that they had with Amare the Suns will not be afraid to pick another highschooler.

18) LAL - Hinrich

The Lakes already have their 2 superstars. What they need is another roleplayer who can provide scoring. Fox should be replaceable as he is getting old and less effective. With Rush there it is hard to see why they would pick Wade. Rice seems like a logical replacement as he can play the 3 and 4 at times. However, Shaw will probably be gone next year and Fisher will need a back up so I think they will select a PG.

19) PHI - Rice

Snow and AI are set at 1 and 2. Coleman and Van Horn should be on the move. Mckey should backup Snow and AI nicely so picking another guard wouldn't make sense. Rice should be a solid fit for this team.

20) BOS - Gordan

With the 4 and 3 set with Walker and Pierce the Celtics will look for a PG desperately. Gordan will be their man as he has also shown that he can hit the 3. The Celtics don't need a great ballhandling PG since that is handled by Walker and Pierce they just need a PG who can drain 3s. 

21) Utah - Paulding

I don't believe Malone will retire and Stockton might just stay around for one more season. Hapring has been a godsend so the 3, 4, and 1 is set. If Stockton does retire the Jazz have Lopez ready to fill in next year. The 5 and 2 are replacable. Stevenson has been a bust and the experiment with him could end next year. With Paulding, an athletic 2 available it would be hard for the Jazz to pass him up.

22) Minnesota - Carbakapa

Nestrovic will probably be gone next year so the Wolve's need a replacement at 5. Carbakapa should be a solid replacement.

23) Portland - Banks

With Stoudamire in the dog house and McGinis and Daniels disapoinments along with an aging Pippen the Blazers need a PG.

24) NJ - Beasley

I don't think that Kidd will be going anywhere soon but if he does watch for Miller to be his replacement as he might want to go back to the East where he is more successful. K Mart is set at 4, Jefferson at 3, and Kittles at 2. Mutombo if healthy should be a solid 5 but is nowhere the player he once was and Collins has been inconsistent. Beasley who is getting more and more attention should be a solid replacement at 5 or 4.

25) IND - Wade

This team is stacked and really doesn't need any replacements. Indiana will probably just picked the best player available and the best player left should be Dwayne Wade.

26) SA - West

SA should make a dip into FA. The consensus is that they will land Kandi. So with Duncan, Kandi, and Rose their 5 and 4 should be solid. Parker should run the 1 and Ginobilli the 2 with Smith most likely gone. David West should provide relief at the 3 and occasionally play the 4.

27) SAC - Troy Bell

Like the Pacers the Kings will pick the next best available player in the draft. That should be Troy Bell.

28) DET- Steve Blake

With the 5 filled by Wallace, the 3 by Carmelo, the 2 by Billups and the 4 possibly by Clifford Robinson the 1 should be empty. The next best point in the draft should be Blake or Price.

29) DAL

Dallas biggest weakness is it's defensive presence but if I know Nelson he will pick the best offensive weapon available. That weapon might be Cook who should be a solid fill in at the 3. A rotation with Cook added with Griffin and Najera should make their foward rotation more solid.

Well those are my thoughts.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not that it should change your thinking but the houston pick goes to memphis and the milwaukee pick goes to seattle(unless its lower than 18).


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> not that it should change your thinking but the houston pick goes to memphis and the milwaukee pick goes to seattle(unless its lower than 18).


Plus, Memphis gets Sacramento's pick.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 22) Minnesota - Carbakapa
> Nestrovic will probably be gone next year so the Wolve's need a replacement at 5. Carbakapa should be a solid replacement.


did you people forget that T-Wovles dont have a first round pick till 2005?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> did you people forget that T-Wovles dont have a first round pick till 2005?


They have theirs this season though.


----------



## NuggetFan38 (Feb 21, 2003)

did anyone else see Marcus Hatten beat Duke yesterday? I hope he starts to get the respect he deserves.


----------



## Jusmon74 (Nov 12, 2002)

and boston gets philly's pick. ( looks like jerome moise was good for something after all.)


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

> With Hamilton declaring himself a FA, Detroit will need a replacement at 3.


Hamilton plays SG for them and he's not going to leave anytime soon.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> 
> 
> Hamilton plays SG for them and he's not going to leave anytime soon.


havent they stated they wouldnt bring cliff robinson back or did i hear that wrong?


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Good call on the pick the C's got for that stiff Moiso, however they dont have the best draft history though so I wouldnt get my hopes up.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

> havent they stated they wouldnt bring cliff robinson back or did i hear that wrong?


Not sure about Cliffy but with Rebraca maybe being done for good it seems likely they will bring him back.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> 
> 
> Hamilton plays SG for them and he's not going to leave anytime soon.


I know that Detroit will try to bring him back and having Melo there would replace his scoring and more. It doesn't matter I see big things for Detroit especially with the pick they got from Memphis. I loved the original bad boys (I live in Toronto)....good to see Detroit doing very good again. Funny how the team is doing better than it ever did with Grant Hill even tho he was your best player since Isiah.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Boston has Philly's #19 pick (for Moiso). So everyone please stop analyzing that pick as if it had something to do with what the Sixers need.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Somebody mentioned that NY should get Chris Thomas. Is he better than Milos Vujanic who likely will be with the Knicks next season?


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i would not be pleased if the knicks drafted a pg. from all i have heard vujanic should be our starter for the next 10 years. we need young bigs!!!!!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Somebody mentioned that NY should get Chris Thomas. Is he better than Milos Vujanic who likely will be with the Knicks next season?


1.dont think chris thomas will come out
2.sounds like they are set with the yugo


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

1. james
2. darko
3. melo
4. bosh
5.hayes
6. varejao
7. hinrich
8. sweetney
9. west
10. ford
11. kaman
12. gaines
13. sofoklis
14. wade
15. ridnour
16. collison
17. cabarkarpa
18. lang
19. gordon
20. outlaw
21. howard
22. perkins
23. austin
24. rice
25. beasley
26. cook
27. mo williams
28. banks
29. dahntay jones


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> 1. james
> 2. darko
> 3. melo
> ...



like that list but i have to flip collison and austin with sweetney and west,sorry.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sik'z Mock Draft...*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 19) PHI - Rice
> 
> Snow and AI are set at 1 and 2. Coleman and Van Horn should be on the move. Mckey should backup Snow and AI nicely so picking another guard wouldn't make sense. Rice should be a solid fit for this team.
> ...


Now thats what I call mock. Now the only change that you wanna make is (if) (as mentioned before) the Celtics get Philly's pick, and with that pick we will definitly be going for a Big guy, a rebounder, who plays Center and a bit of PF. So if you wanna work your magic, do it. I have heard good things about Josh Howard.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Any mock draft that does not have UConn's Okafor in the top ten is just plain wrong-- unless you KNOW that he has decided to stay in school for another year.

And if the Celtics do draft a point guard, it will probably be Troy Bell. But as others have said, they should go for size: guys like Collison or David West if he slips.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

I agree the Celts should be looking for size. With Bremers continued development they need to go for a collision or D. west type player. If only they took Troy Murphy a few years ago or even if they just kept Fortson they would have that presense on the boards which they have been lacking all season. I think with the success of Bremer being undrafted they will look for a pg in the secound round on FA unless someone slips down.


----------

